# Low Tech Staurogyne



## sonicninja (21 Dec 2017)

Hi everyone, I have a nano planted tank that’s been running for about a year now and houses cherry shrimps. It’s a relatively low light/low tech tank with no CO2 and no liquid carbon. I daily dose EI.

I like the layout apart from the right hand side currently occupied by by crypts. I’d like to replace some if it with Staurogyne Repens so my question is have many of you managed this plant in a low tech without CO2 or liquid carbon? Be interested to know if it’s possible or incredibly difficult.

Cheers!


----------



## Mick.Dk (21 Dec 2017)

It is defenitely possible to grow Staurogyne repens "Low Tech", (although not as easy as I thought, seeing surprisingly many fellow aquarists having trouble).
I can get an acceptable, carpet-ish growth in a starter set (= 54 l. very poor light, no added CO2). Plants will be more up-right growing, then the ones you grow in higher light and added CO2, so you need to shape your carpeting primarily by trimming and re-planting off-cuts into the group.
- go for it, get a leaning experience.........and if it, for some reason, doen't work out for you - there are plenty other plants to try out........


----------



## sonicninja (21 Dec 2017)

Thanks Mick. I’ve kept it successfully in a high tech before and then unsuccessfully in a high tech a second time. You’re right, I should give it a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt Havens (22 Dec 2017)

Nice looking tank!

Sorry to be stupid but what is the little plastic cup for on the right hand side?


----------



## sonicninja (22 Dec 2017)

Not stupid at all. Well it’s supposed to be a cheap plant holder (the ones that come with seeds and sit at the water surface) but I occasionally use it to put shrimp food in so I don’t dirty the tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Edvet (22 Dec 2017)

sonicninja said:


> put shrimp food in so I don’t dirty the tank.


Lol


----------



## Guiller (23 Dec 2017)

I planted a full cup of staurogyne tissue culture, which looked very healthy, in a tank with no CO2 but where I am dosing Excel daily and it did not go too well. The plants started melting into oblivion right from the start. I might try again down the road. I read reports of people having success with no CO2 but my experience has been different with this plant.


----------



## sonicninja (23 Dec 2017)

That’s my experience before, however my tank is a bit more mature now and that seemed to help before. Fingers crossed, what’s slightly putting me off is that I’ll have to take out a lot of crypts to make room and this being my only tank I don’t have anywhere to store them long term while I wait for the Staurogyne to either flourish or die.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BubblingUnder (23 Dec 2017)

Guiller said:


> planted a full cup of staurogyne tissue culture, which looked very healthy, in a tank with no CO2 but where I am dosing Excel daily and it did not go too well. The plants started melting into oblivion right from the start


I did the same again dosing with Excel & it grew ok I could also propagate it but made the mistake of planting it too thickly which seemed to encourage detritus to gather about the base. Tried another pot and this time planted it a bit further apart which seemed to work better.



The plantlets on the left of my photo are the ones I planted a bit further apart.​


----------

